# New baby Mangrove Images



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok so they are not DWA and they are a few months old but I took these two images last night and thought they came out well.

This little chap has certainly grown up and likes to bite, hard!!!


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

thats some pretty snake.. absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

thats a brill snake you have there...cute:flrt: lol!...and absolutly FAB pictures! love the first one!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*piccie*



ssserpentine said:


> thats a brill snake you have there...cute:flrt: lol!...and absolutly FAB pictures! love the first one!


I wanted it to have the mouth open!

He wouldnt play the game though!!!!!!!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Stunning!!!! we just got three of these ones in.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Lovely snakes mate and the pics are stunning.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Great pictures!!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love mangroves! I am so glad mine are docile! great photos, really shows the species at its best.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

great photos he looks amasing


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Aw so lovely!
Hes a pretty little thing!


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

i get to play with one tomo has i orderd one into the shop but may keep it for my self


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I wanted it to have the mouth open!
> 
> He wouldnt play the game though!!!!!!!


Just put your hand in front of his face:whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Just put your hand in front of his face:whistling2:



Your not wrong


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice mangroves. No signed of any previous nose rub take it they are CB?


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> Just put your hand in front of his face:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Well I was thinking of getting a Green Cat eyed Snake, but those pix mite just have swayed me.... very nice. 

But whats the bite like????

Regards


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

well has far from my studdies i belive (plz correct if wrong ) that if none elargic can be from mild pins and needles in the arm for 48 houres to server swelling for 72 houres but will go back down 

if allergic brething problems and possibly fit then shock (plz correct again if wrong folks )


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Seen the bite pix from stuartdouglas not every nice!!!!!

I'd think of using hooks to safely handle em. that's unless there really calm.
And show no sign of aggression.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

generally they are more placid during the day but stay away at night. I emphasize more placid not necessarily tame.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Yeah I've heard there not as bad threw the day. But I still wouldn't trust them.
Plus I am training my self up to get a properly venomous snake, and I've said if I get bit by my FWC or any other mildly venomous (like a mangrove). I'd put off the venomous idea for a year. As punishment.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful Mangrove.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Baby mangroves*



Doodles said:


> Nice mangroves. No signed of any previous nose rub take it they are CB?


Yes they are true captive bred and as you can see in superb shape.. starting to get their true nature if you know what I mean:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Truly beautiful snake! 1st photo is wonderful! Great pictures : victory:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Ive just picked one up today from CPR - a CB male - very small - I will get some pics after he has settled in and fed. Hopefully by next weekend:whistling2: I hope mine grows to be as stunning as the one at the beginning of the post


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I love that first shot, look like nice healthy boigas too.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I love mangroves but its a shame they do tend to be snappy.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

stunning pics mate! looking at getting some of these never seem to find any especially at a reasonable price either! pm if you know anywhere lol...... and keep the pics coming!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

kieran8143 said:


> stunning pics mate! looking at getting some of these never seem to find any especially at a reasonable price either! pm if you know anywhere lol...... and keep the pics coming!


Really? The amount being re-homed is silly.


----------



## wayne g (Mar 4, 2008)

stunning snake....looks like he's been sprayed by the old eddie jordan racing team as well!
:lol2:

great pics btw.
: victory:


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Nice snake, fancy one of those myself soon !!


----------

